# is this fate? please read!



## ShaneSutherly (Jan 12, 2005)

So a few days ago I was talking about the good ol days with my mom. We started talking about when I was a kid and how I used to go up the street with my sister to play on the playground at the local catholic church, which also happens to have a school. I then remembered this girl that I used to know named Angel who I always used to play with because she lived with her grandma in the house beside the church, and also went to school there. Anyways, yesterday my mom says I could use a haircut, so she gives me this $5 gift card for a hair salon which is in Hershey, the town where I grew up. So today I decided to get my haircut. So I go there and sign my name on the clipboard and went to sit down until my turn. All of a sudden while I'm walking to my seat this girl says that she can take me right away. I turn around to see who it is, and I think to myself that this girl looks so familiar.....So she is cutting my hair and I happen to notice the name on her hair spray bottles...ANGEL. So I wasnt going to say anything at first because I didnt want to be mistaken and make this girl think I was nuts....But I finally asked her if she used to live by the Catholic church..and sure enough she did, with her grandma! Wow guys, this was is so strange!! It's like I was supposed to get my haircut today..I want to go back and talk to her, but I'm not sure if I should..What do you all think??


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

go back and talk to her. it can't do any harm


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

Yeah, I can't imagine how awkward you'd feel, but i'd definetly go back and talk to her. what was the conversation like when she was giving you your haircut? Was it pretty silent, or did you reminisce about the good ole days? That is definetly a strang coincidence, or is it? Go back and talk to her, and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## ShaneSutherly (Jan 12, 2005)

At first the conversation was silent, but once I mentioned everything it picked up. I always remembered Angel as being a somewhat stubborn/stuck up girl. I kinda could tell not much has changed, but I knew its just a front she is putting up. I just don't know what I would say, hey..uhh..wanna make out?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

Is she hot? That's what i'd say. "Hey baby, bend over now biotch"


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah thats what I was going to ask. Hot or not?


----------



## ShaneSutherly (Jan 12, 2005)

Absolutley gorgeous. And I bet that she's the type of girl that knows she hot, so she takes advantage of that fact. I may go back today, I don't want to seem like a stalker though.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

How old is this chick. Take a digital camera and shoot a picture of her lol. Just be brave and go for it. Easier said than done of course. That'd be great if you could hook up with this chick though.


----------



## ShaneSutherly (Jan 12, 2005)

i remember her being younger than me, so I think she's probably 18 or 19. yeah, it definitely would be sweet.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

Girls at that age are always full of themselves. Nevertheless, go for it. Back when I was that age, I could deceive any girl and get her into bed with me. I would make them think that i actually cared for them when in reality I just wanted some nookie..hahah! i wish i could do the same thing now, as girl that age are just shockingly beautiful, but it's illegal and i'd go to jail. Hit it while you still can shane! your time is expiring!


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

ShaneSutherly said:


> Absolutley gorgeous. And I bet that she's the type of girl that knows she hot, so she takes advantage of that fact. I may go back today, I don't want to seem like a stalker though.


ummm...she doesn't really seem like a good person (just from the way you describe her). are you looking for someone to get to know, or just someone to "hit it" with?

p.s...geez, supergrass, i'm glad not all guys think the same way as you!


----------



## ShaneSutherly (Jan 12, 2005)

No. I'm not in to the hit it and run thing. I really would like to get to know her better. I can't really judge her based on one interaction. I'm sure once/if I get to know her better I'll find out what she really is like. By the way, I went by the place today and she wasn't there. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

Man, you know you want to tap that ass.


----------



## ShaneSutherly (Jan 12, 2005)

we'll see what happens.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

ew, supergrass!

and good for you, shane. let us know how it turns out, k?


----------

